# Luca - A kinda dramatic track



## lux (May 2, 2011)

Hello girls/guys,

this is something I wanted to share here to hear your feedback. 

*Rising force*

Thanks for listening
Luca


----------



## rayinstirling (May 3, 2011)

Luca,

You nearly lost me, I nearly switched off. I think 0:30 would be long enough for the intro. The development is great but just stretched out a little too much for me with my short span of attention.

I enjoyed it though as an idea and production.


----------



## IvanP (May 3, 2011)

Liked it a lot, Luca...loved the arc and all the synth programming...great stuff, powerful and fresh...really love when the piano comes in 

Nice booming and punchy mix as well...can you share what synths and mixing tips you used?

Thks!


----------



## Dan Selby (May 3, 2011)

I really enjoyed this, Luca. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dan Mott (May 3, 2011)

Hey mate.

This track is quite interesting, I wasn't expecting something like this.

I was also interesting in the mix. I thought there was aloy of great stereo effects and panning gong on. Sounds awesome.

Did you use the Waves Doppler by any chance?


----------



## lux (May 3, 2011)

Thanks guys!

Well, Ray, lenght in this case is a matter of usage and style. This type of track, and its preparation, can be considered even too short for some. But of course i respect your feeling.

Ivàn and Dan, not many tricks i'm afraid, apart of careful choice of sounds and typical channel tweaks eq wise trying to separate sounds freq and pan wise. Just a bit of stereo expander applied, but most of the final result is done by panning and some ping-pong delay.

I usually tend to take care of the mid-low range as much as i can, expecially 300hz and 500-550hz. I rarely apply tweaks on master channel, instead i try to have the sounds eq'ed at the origin, in kontakt or on the single audio channel. Each sound has a role in the freq range and my attempt is to avoid a sound convering frequencies that arent neccessary.

Mixing real bass and guitar into samples helps too

Luca


----------



## madbulk (May 3, 2011)

Great cue. I like it a ton. 
Have to mention the great mix because as I was listening I was thinking, "I gotta get more meticulous with my eq's. It's worth it. This sounds so crisp."
I could see this as an entire trailer score.
I like the way this hits at the end, with the toms but I also want a version that has a payoff section with a kit, you know, regular back beat, snare on 2 and 4, loose hats. Not just because a trailer would need it,  but also because the intro material forecast it, to me.

I also wish the hits at the end were bigger.

All the stuff in the development section is lovely. Love all that -- truncated things, granular layers, panning around. All cool. And fun.


----------



## lux (May 3, 2011)

Thanks a lot Brian, good points.

Luca


----------



## JohnG (May 3, 2011)

It's good Luca. Not as over the top as plenty of commercially oriented tracks; if you go that way you would more or less double everything, but then you'd lose some of the cool control.

I wouldn't mind hearing some industrial strength percussion though. It has plenty of groove and that could work well, I'd have thought. 

But I like it either way.


----------



## toddkreuz (May 3, 2011)

I liked this alot, partly because it doesnt sound like the last 10 cues ive heard here.

It has some orginality to it. Also i think it develops just fine. Very nice sonics. Good mixing. 
I think we lose touch with the fact that mostly, its not about writing "Standalone" pieces.

I listen to this cue, and i am imagining it as underscore. And for that its perfect. Thats how it SHOULD be. Music for film and TV should be about "supporting" picture. Not outshining, masking, or overtaking it.

Very nice work.


----------



## lux (May 3, 2011)

Thanks so much John and Todd for the nice comments. 

Probably it has more of a pop appeal than epic in this shape. This is more typical and istinctual for me, but i see that it reduces probably the commercial potential. Something i think I have to deal with. Actually i'm not sure if I should force my style or just accept that i do produce un-epic stuff, but maybe still useful. Really cant tell.

I'll definitely consider some industrial percs.

Thanks again
Luca


----------



## shadoe42 (May 4, 2011)

lux,

I like it. I have to agree that I expected the percussion to arrive at a more "epic" level by the end. And the siren/riser that comes in toward the end seems to get buried a bit. At least in my headphones. 

But that being said those are nitpicks. And as you said some stylistic choices for the track. 

Well done mate!


----------



## Guy Bacos (May 4, 2011)

I like it, it's a strong cue. I agree with Roberto, the choir entrance seems to clash, could just be in the mix though, some frequency clash there.


----------



## lux (May 4, 2011)

thanks shadoe42 and Guy for your comments and thoughts!

Luca


----------



## germancomponist (May 4, 2011)

Hey Luca, this is very cool! 

I am with Guy and Roberto about the choir, but what?


----------



## lux (May 5, 2011)

Hey Gunther,

thanks man. What??? Hey, you guys better leave me alone with my frikkin choir!!!!! 

Luca


----------



## paoling (May 5, 2011)

Wow what a very cool piece  
The choir has the perfect flaw of NON Pop string libraries you mentioned in the other thread; it's just too much on the back..


----------



## madbulk (May 5, 2011)

paoling @ Thu May 05 said:


> Wow what a very cool piece
> The choir has the perfect flaw of NON Pop string libraries you mentioned in the other thread; it's just too much on the back..



ZING!!


----------



## lux (May 5, 2011)

I just banned Paolo's name from all my communication devices. Measure with no expiration date (!!)

...still a grateful thanks for the nice comment, sir


----------



## ricother (May 5, 2011)

I really like the way you make those modern sounds (omnisphere, evolve, etc style) fit the piece perfectly. What I don't like is (again, sorry) the choir.
The intro is somewhat long, although it captures the attention (I like it when the piano enters), but the best part comes afterwards.
Don't worry if it's not epic enough. You don't need to be epic to be good!!!!!!! =o 
If you have your own style, fight for it!!! _-) 
o-[][]-o


----------



## David Story (May 5, 2011)

Well, I think it's Epic!
The orchestration could be beefed up, as John said, but the Music is epic in feeling and form. Plus it has unexpected bits all through, nice mixing. Fun piece!


----------



## lux (May 5, 2011)

oh well maybe that goes in the "safely epic" or "epic for families" , or..

Thanks Ricother and David 

Luca


----------



## Joanne Babunovic (May 21, 2011)

Very nice Luca!


----------



## lux (May 22, 2011)

Thank you Joanne 

Luca


----------



## Lex (May 22, 2011)

Sounds good, but to my ears the track is begging to have singer/songwriter on top, like many of your other works....or a to be under a really cool "end of the film" montage.

alex


----------



## lux (May 22, 2011)

Thanks Alex.

In general find interesting that this tracks evokes lot of different wishes for variations and such. Could be due to its underscorish attitude. Or simply my "pop" personality which takes control and shapes accordingly my stuff. Cant really tell.

Thanks again everyone
Luca


----------



## Lunatique (May 31, 2011)

Really liked the intro--the build up was just right IMO, with enough progression and development and not too long at all. If anyone who thinks it's too long, then I would say it's a problem with that person's attention span, and not the cue itself. :D 

I agree with Brian that I was expecting a bigger payoff in the end. Not that I have to have epic all the time since we are bombarded with it nonstop already, but for this cue, it just sort of begs for it.


----------



## lux (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks Robert 

Luca


----------

